# Vr6 into 86 cabrio



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

*1986 Mk3 Vr6 Cabriolet*

OK, I have the perfect 86 cabby for the project, and a 96 jetta GLX for the transplant. 

What do i need to take off of the jetta , other than the engine, tranny and electrical before i sell it for parts? 

Thanks


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

Start HERE... 


Mike


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

jetta trek said:


> What do i need to take off of the jetta , other than the engine, tranny and electrical before i sell it for parts?
> 
> Thanks


I am doing a similar swap (Vr6 in a Mk1 Chasis). I would recommend keeping the wiring harness, ecu, fuse box, guage cluster, and the fuel pump. It really depends on what you look to do with your swap, some people do a dash swap, 5 lug conversion, etc. 

Hope to hear more about your swap.

:beer:

_Edit:_
This is the site where I am sourcing most of my swap parts from:
http://store.euro-wise.com/


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Picked up a 97 VR6 engine, tranny, and all goodies to get me going for $500. 

Will be posting picts soonopcorn:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Kit from eurowise came today. Pulled the old 1.8 last night. Will do some cleaning under the hood this morning and then the fun begins. Will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

jetta trek said:


> Kit from eurowise came today. Pulled the old 1.8 last night. Will do some cleaning under the hood this morning and then the fun begins. Will be posting pictures soon.


Ready for the pics! :beer:


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

jetta trek said:


> Kit from eurowise came today. Pulled the old 1.8 last night. Will do some cleaning under the hood this morning and then the fun begins. Will be posting pictures soon.


Nice! my eurowise kits came today, I still haven't pulled anything out of the donor car yet though. This weekend I will start pulling things out.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, what a month. Sorry for the lack of updates, but 50+ hours a week at your job can slow you down. As promised......pictures!!!!!




The start:

At this point it was a matter of getting everything disconnected from the original engine. Electrical, fuel, cooling, A/C, motor mounts, etc. 

Never cut ANYTHING to remove it, you never know what you will need later on. 




Getting into things:

This 1.8 is a tight fit, if you have a lift.....use it. Pulling the engine from the top is much more difficult, but can be done with time. 



Putting up a fuss:

At this point, everything was disconnected, but the engine still had enough grip to almost lift the front of the car off of the ground. 

Another important thing is that you cannot lift the engine straight up. It must be done on a diagonal so the transmission can slide out. 



Success!!!

At this point, I had no need for the old 1.8, but I hated to just scrap a good running engine. So I put everything I didn't need (engine, transmission, radiators, linkages, etc., on craigslist. Sure enough, an older gentleman came and picked them up, Telling me that he had a Mk1 rabbit sitting around his yard that he need an engine for. He also told me that this motor prevented him from taking it to the scrap yard. I like to think that I saved a life. 



The old gauge cluster: 

I know that there are ways to hook these up to work with the Mk3 electrics, but it was iffy and expensive to boot. And because I had the gauge cluster from the donor car with the correct millage, I figured why not try to fit it. 



The new...

After being in the accident, the cluster was acting funny when I hooked it up. After opening it up, I found about 30 solder points were broken :vampire:

About 30 minutes with the soldering iron and it was back to new. 




The result: 

Believe it or not, it fit with very little modification to the dash. You cannot tell that anything is cut or drilled. It almost looks factory:laugh:

The only thing is that it is slightly wider than the old one, so you cannot see the temp gauge from cold to about 100 degrees, and the gas gauge from full to about 7/8 full. Everything else is visible. I also wired the factory Mk1 light switch and dash light control to work with the Mk3 dash. 




Running on hopes and dreams: 

Well, not really. The VR6 is sitting just out of this picture

Now is a good time to degrease and inspect, install, remove anything you want form in here. Once the VR6 is in, it gets kinda tight. 



Why i bought the car: 

Rock solid. Factory seam seal and paint. It was nice that I did not have to cut and weld anything in to help support the new heart. From what I have seen and read, finding a Mk1 this solid it getting harder to find. 




One VR6 coming up!!!

And one pain the a$$ to put in!!!! Because this was my first swap, I was excited and was trying to rush things. To go further, I didn't inspect the engine close enough before putting it in. Had I done so, I would have realized that it needed a new crack pipe, a new water outlet, a new thermostat housing and so on. I learned my lesson kids, be patient, it pays off. 

While it was out, I did remove the air pump and related components, seeing that Maine dose not require emission testing (except in ONE county). So far it has not made a difference. 



AND..............IN!!!!!!!!

Ish. To let anyone doing this swap,YOU CAN USE YOUR STOCK DOWNPIPE!!! 

You also need to cut is SHORT before you try dropping it in to the car. It will not clear the steering rack unless cut short and at a slight angle. 

Also, once in, it looks as if the top of the engine will hit the hood once you close it, but there is plenty of room. 




The 97 GLX that gave its life....Rest it's soul. 

At this point the GLX had been there for 2 years. From the story I was told by the yard owner, The kid who had bought the GLX only had it for a few weeks before he was T-boned at an intersection. He was OK thankfully. 

The man was also one of the nicest people on the planet. After picking up everything I thought I needed, I asked if I could come back for more parts off of the car if I needed them. He told me that I could go down whenever I wanted and grab whatever I needed to finish my project and offered me use of any tools if needed. He even let me pick off of other jettas for parts that the GLX was missing. I eventually went back and showed him the Cabrio once I got it running. He was happy to see that I was able to make it work. 




Fun......if you're a neat freak. 

Or not

This was without a doubt the most frustrating part of the whole project. BE WARNED!!! your book of expletives had better be up to date before setting out on this task for the first time. 

By the time I was done stripping out unneeded wiring, and looking over the A2 resource ( bless it's collective knowledge of schematics and diagrams) and the Bently manual, you get to know whats what quickly. But I will say, hearing that start for the first time sent a chill up my spine because I knew that this was going to be fun. Not only that, but I was never able to start the engine before I put it in, and it had been sitting in a junkyard for 2 years, so I didn't know if there was any internal damage. But there wasn't




Subtle, but it gets the point across. 







The car just came back from the muffler shop, and I still have to get the wires all neat and squared away. 

BUT SHE RUNS AND DRIVES!!!!!!!!







I will be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

jetta trek said:


> BUT SHE RUNS AND DRIVES!!!!!!!!


It would be a lie if I said I wasn't jealous, right now. I am extreamly happy for you and wish mine was already in my car!!!! I unfortunately am still collecting parts!!! 



jetta trek said:


> I will be happy to answer any questions.


I am happy you mentioned that lol, I have a few! 
1) Are you maintaining the A/C? If so, are you wiring it to the Mk1 controls or throwing in the Mk3 controls?
2) Did you use the Eurowise Mk1 Vr6 throttle cable? if not what are you running?
3) Assuming you are using the Mk1 Heatercore, did you buy the Eurowise adapter? If not, how did you connect yours?

That is all I got right now. I am happy you was able to get it going so fast, makes me feel that I can meet my time line goals :thumbup:

I will be patiently waiting for updates opcorn:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Bubble Block said:


> 1) Are you maintaining the A/C? If so, are you wiring it to the Mk1 controls or throwing in the Mk3 controls?
> 2) Did you use the Eurowise Mk1 Vr6 throttle cable? if not what are you running?
> 3) Assuming you are using the Mk1 Heatercore, did you buy the Eurowise adapter? If not, how did you connect yours?





> I am happy you was able to get it going so fast, makes me feel that I can meet my time line goals


Not to brag, but my days would work like this:

Wake up a 6:00 A.M go to work at 7:00 A.M.

Get off work at 7:00 P.M. and go work on the Cabby 20 min away. 

Get home at 1:30 A.M. and repeat above for two weeks. 

A labor of love. :heart:

I will answer in order.....

1) No. All A/C components have been removed. A shorter belt is required. I will get a part number for you.

2) No. I modified the original throttle cable to work with the VR6. I can post a picture of that when I get a chance. 

3) No. A 1" brass barb was able to fit into both the VR6 heater hoses and with a little heat, the Mk1 hoses as well

Hope that helps.

Keep asking questions. umpkin:


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

I appreciate the info (I will be adding it to the A1 Vr6 FAQ), my next question is which fuse box did you use (assuming you only used one)?

Thanks again for your insight!


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

I actually am using both fuse boxes. I left the mk1 in for the headlights, brake lights,wipers etc. And the glx box for the VR6.

The A/C delete belt part # is 7PK1290, about $22 at NAPA

This will fit perfectly without the A/C

I should mention that I kept the VR6 power steering as the cabrio came with it from the factory. So this belt is measured with that included. 

The whole idea for this is to have a 100% stock Mk1, other than what's under the hood

No additional gauges, fancy seats ( I actually like the green and gray twill ), no super clean paint job. 

Just a fun 8 month a year car that will be reliable, look good, rip up most things and drop a few jaws. 

Giggidy.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

UPDATE:vampire:

After having the exhaust custom fitted to the stock downpipe, (yes, you do not have to spend mucho bucks for a custom header), and a few adjustments here and there, the car is 100% drivable. 

A few notes: 

1: Try hard to remember what it was like to drive your Mk1 with it's stock engine

2: Take car on first test drive with new VR6

3: Completely forget what your stock engine drove like because you have the biggest smile on your face when you realize what that sweet glorious sound is coming from under that hood

4: Get 5 MPG because you cannot take your foot off the floor

5: Plan on new tires soon :laugh:

6: Pat yourself on the back, you've created a monster 



More videos soonumpkin:


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

jetta trek said:


> UPDATE:vampire:
> 
> After having the exhaust custom fitted to the stock downpipe, (yes, you do not have to spend mucho bucks for a custom header), and a few adjustments here and there, the car is 100% drivable.
> 
> ...


I also got a custom downpipe (cost me $75 shipped!) I am looking forward to seeing more videos of this :thumbup:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Bubble Block said:


> I also got a custom downpipe (cost me $75 shipped!) I am looking forward to seeing more videos of this :thumbup:


Where by chance did you get one made up for $75?


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

jetta trek said:


> Where by chance did you get one made up for $75?


Bought it from a member on here who was selling it for $50, Sent me pics, and shipping came out to 24.xx; was a GREAT Deal!!!


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I really have been pondering this swap ever since I seen the Eurowise kit. Maybe one day


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh boy, what a week. 

I was in the process of making a driving video when i ran into a few snags, and could use some help. 

(1) After 3 hours of adjusting and cursing, I cannot get the #%$& transmission to shift into reverse. 1st through 5th shift smooth and freely. 

(2) Because I deleted the SAI, the car runs rough for the first 5 minutes when cold and smooths out. The problem that developed what seems like overnight, is a VERY rough idle, almost as if it were a supercharged Chevy small block, and it dose not change after the engine warms up. 

Any thoughts on these? It is making the car unenjoyable-ish to drive.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

For the shifting issue, I would say check your shifter alignment. I've done a swap on my cabby and thought I tightend the linkage enough but a few days later I found that it was not tight enough; In turn, I wasn't able to go into all of my gears.

I will need to do a little more research on the SAI delete. Have you gone over everything to ensure there are no vacuum leaks? Also may want to ensure it is getting the appropriate spark to each cylinder as well.

Edit:

I found some useful information about deleting the SAI and it affecting fuel trim levels; read up on it Here https://sites.google.com/site/stoyn...moving-the-sai-secondary-air-injection-system (sorry with the site being updated I cannot add it as a link, so I just pasted here for you) Hope that helps!

Give us updates on your findings :thumbup:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Update on engine. 

I am embarresed to say that I had.....(sigh).....5 major vacuum leaks. :facepalm:

The good news, the engine now purrs like a 6 cylinder kitten. 

Another thing i noticed is when I give it full throttle, it feels like a engine gnome is flipping a power switch just after 3000RPM when pulling.  Even so, I took it up to 130 on a good straight. 

Im working on getting the Mk3 dash hooked up to the original wiring for dash illumination, dimmer, turn signals, high beam, and gas gauge. 

No update on reverse yet. :banghead:


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome! I am happy to know you was able to narrow down some major issues!  

In reference to the power switch gnome, do you mean your power dies down momentarily around 3k?

As far as the Reverse goes, do you how to physically put the transmission in reverse? I ask because if you do, dissconnect the linkage to the shifter at the transmission, manually shift it in reverse (with the engine off), go in the car (make sure your holding the clutch) & start it up, after it is on slowly let off the clutch to see if it starts to move in reverse; if it does, you know your problem is related to the shifter alignment. :thumbdown:

Post an update once complete :beer:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

The power switch gnome im talking about goes like this....

(EXAMPLE)

2nd gear, rolling at 30MPH, I put my foot to the floor and the car starts to accelerate, it pulls good-ish but when 3000-3500RPM comes around, it feels like a burst of power, almost the same feeling as if turbo boost kicked in. 

Is this just the power band of a VR6?


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Also,I did the thing.you suggested with reverse and it worked!!! :thumbup:Reverse stays in gear positively with no clicks. Now I need to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice, I just realized the was a thumb down at the end of my alignment statement.. that was suppose to be a thumbs up lol. Anyway, If and only if you are not able to obtain an alignment tool for the shifter linkage, in the past when this has happened to me with my mk1 cabrio, I have found it best to put the shifter into second gear and use that as a starting point. For whatever reason it was the best gear for me to start off with as it allowed me to go into every gear after tightening. Hope that helps :thumbup:

As for as the gnome, I can't speak on it much as this my first Vr6 & I've yet to conduct my swap. My driving experience with it is very limited.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:RED SOX JUST WON WORLD SERIES AT FENWAY!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart:


Heres that video i promised.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't tell you how much watching this video makes me want to just drop the Vr6 into my Scirocco, right now! It sucks being patient to acquire everything I need! Main things that are holding me back are the Headgasket kit, engine bolt kit, clutch bolt kit, & HD Valve spring kit; unfortunately, I am tapped out! I have literally sold my entire firearm collection & my Mk1 Cabby to fund this build. I have invested over 10k in a Shell, Donor Car,Rebuild/ Performance parts, and a Stage 2 Kompressor Kit. I know the wait will be worth it, but I rather just drive her already :facepalm: I've gotten to the point where I have stopped updating my build thread  I have 3 boxes of parts that I have not even opened up yet because I know I am tapped out until further notice  I tried to prepare myself for this because I knew I was going to run out of funds, but I thought I would be able to at least have it running by now. I hate $$ :banghead:

At least one of us has it running! :thumbup:

Thanks for the Vid, it is a good motivation. The Mk3 cluster actually looks pretty good in there  Does the fuel gauge work?

Hope to hear more about her soon, thanks again.
:beer:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm glad you like it. The gas gauge is not hooked up, just two wires, and I know what ones, I'm just to lazy at this point to do it. Figures. 

With everything the way it sits, I have less than $3000 invested. That includes buying the car. I have been looking at a supercharger, but it would cost more than what I have into everything so far.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

jetta trek said:


> I'm glad you like it. The gas gauge is not hooked up, just two wires, and I know what ones, I'm just to lazy at this point to do it. Figures.


Nice! at least you know it will be working once you are ready to connect it :laugh: 



jetta trek said:


> With everything the way it sits, I have less than $3000 invested, that includes buying the car.


I was originally going to do a bare bones swap but somewhere along the lines of planning.. I decided to do a mild build. Figured if I wanted to do something different, I may as well really stand out  



jetta trek said:


> I have been looking at a supercharger, but it would cost more than what I have into everything so far.


This is without a doubt, the truth. I would recommend looking for the right deal before jumping into this realm. In the end, it will come down to what you want & what it is worth to you; opposed to what it may be worth in monetary value.

I know when it is all said and done, I wont be able to get all that I have invested into this build; however, this is a dream car for me and is therefore worth every cent!
:thumbup:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Bubble Block said:


> I know when it is all said and done, I wont be able to get all that I have invested into this build; however, this is a dream car for me and is therefore worth every cent!
> :thumbup:


And that sir, is all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

now you need some boost!


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

On the ecu harness you should see a blue and white wire with a blue plug "vss" that goes to w1 to the ce2 fusebox. Now for reverse, on the shifter tower where you have to lift up to slide the shifter cable onto, you will see a 12mm bolt on the side "i think its 12mm" loosen it and adjust till it goes into every gear. 


Mk2vr6.com like us on facebook


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Turns out the reason I could not get reverse was because the plastic cable relay carrier was frozen. And in an attempt to free it, I broke it. :banghead: New one on the way. [email protected]$#ing plastic brittle parts.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice job! 

What radiator is that?


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Humble Mechanic said:


> Nice job!
> 
> What radiator is that?


It is the original VR6 radiator from the GLX. I custom fit it into the cabrio's grill. I have 2 10" slim electric fans that will fit in the front perfectly.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

HELP!!!! I CANNOT GET MY TURN SIGNALS TO WORK!!!!!!! relays are good, fuses are good. 

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

Check the connection at the turn stalk.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

*Long time no hear*

Hey, I know it's been cold out, I was curious to know if you had any new updates with the cabby? My project has still been waiting for me to put some wrench time in it. I have ordered a few more parts (on the 30th I will officially have everything I need to perform the swap, but will still need some parts for rebuilding the motor to my liking) Anyway, hope all is well.

Till next time :beer:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice. I see plenty of room for a turbo:laugh:


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Not sure if you figured it out yet or not. Check the hazard switch, the turn signals run thought a resistor on hte back of the hazard switch, it will let the hazards work but not the turn signals if its broken. 

What did you do for the clutch? Keep it hydro or go cable?


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone:wave:

Sorry for the lack of updates, but i will answer all I can. 

First off, I have been accepted into the University of Maine at Orono in their awesome mechanical engineering program!!!!! Thus the reason for being so busy:laugh:




> Bubble Block
> Long time no hear
> 
> Hey, I know it's been cold out, I was curious to know if you had any new updates with the cabby? My project has still been waiting for me to put some wrench time in it. I have ordered a few more parts (on the 30th I will officially have everything I need to perform the swap, but will still need some parts for rebuilding the motor to my liking) Anyway, hope all is well.
> ...


Yes, all is well. That I can say with confidence. 

As of now, the cabby is parked until spring But as of the time I parked it, It was still running strong. 



> youlostme21
> Not sure if you figured it out yet or not. Check the hazard switch, the turn signals run thought a resistor on hte back of the hazard switch, it will let the hazards work but not the turn signals if its broken.
> 
> What did you do for the clutch? Keep it hydro or go cable?



Now that you mention it, my hazard switch is broken, I will have to try that next time i'm at the car. Thanks:thumbup:

As for the clutch, I bought the cable clutch kit from eurowise, and it works great!!!



> Nevaeh_Speed
> Nice. I see plenty of room for a turbo


As much as I agree with that:laugh: here is that way im looking at it. 

1: current cost of this project...$3000 including buying the car

2: cost of a decent COMPLETE VR6 turbo setup...More than mentioned above:vampire:

I built this car on a "budget" so to speak, and are extremely happy with it. 

Ahhhhh....but a turbo would be SO nice. 

One more question before i leave, my front end starts to shake around 60+ mph. It did this with the original 1.8, and I have had new tires put on. no change. Anything? 

Thanks to everyone still following my build, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

When the new tires were installed, do you know if they were properly balanced? Also do you know if it had an alignment? If so, I would check the wheel bearings and ball joints.

Edit:

I almost forgot to congratulate you, on your acceptance :beer: You will have a blast.


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like control arm bushings


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Bubble Block said:


> Hey, I know it's been cold out, I was curious to know if you had any new updates with the cabby? My project has still been waiting for me to put some wrench time in it. I have ordered a few more parts (on the 30th I will officially have everything I need to perform the swap, but will still need some parts for rebuilding the motor to my liking) Anyway, hope all is well.
> 
> Till next time :beer:


Have you started on your project yet? Did you get all of your parts? 

Send me a link if you have a build thread started. 

I'm typing between classes. Thinking about my little cabrio in the barn. I want to drive it so bad.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

I have pulled the motor and am just about ready to start the rebuild, I still have about $1500 to spend on parts (give or take a few). I will PM the link to my Current progress :thumbup:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

March is here and the Cabrio is back on the road!!!! I will be posting the new work that will be going on soon, mostly finishing touches that never were completed from last year. 

How was everyones winter? -16 degrees here in Maine 2 mornings ago.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

**

Nice! looking forward to seeing what's instored for her. Winter has been all right but I wish I wasn't limited on funds. I will PM you the latest on the build thread. I was hoping to have her done in April but it is starting to look like that date will be pushed back


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Need help again. I replaced the broken hazard switch to attempt getting my turn signals working again, and in doing so, my flasher work, all the exterior lights work, the flasher relay works, but still no signals Their must be a ground that I am missing somewhere.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Nice I can't wait to start my cabby swap


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Woah!!! I'm writing again? seems like a while since any updates. 

I went and updated the descriptions on the original pictures with a little more insight into what went into the build if anyone is interested in looking. 

The cabby developed some bad cooling leaks. Upon further inspection, the thermostat housing and all the plastic cooling components had basically rotted away. :sly:

But all new parts are in transit as I speak. 

I am finishing installing the twin..........cooling fans (sigh, I know not turbos) and switches into the dash. I will post more pictures on here soon. 

I also have a new DSLR that I will be able to shoot some sweet HD video with and much better pictures. 

It feels good to be back.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the updated photos and vids on her.
:thumbup:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

New Video!!!!


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome Job with the VR6 Swap! 
Cabrio sounds Awesome!


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

This makes me wish I had my build done already.. :banghead: 

She looks like she is running without a hitch :thumbup:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Big snag:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: I need some help on this one...please chime in anyone with knowledge. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...raffic-weird-symptoms&p=85819664#post85819664


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Christmas break from school and the work on the VR6 cabby starts again!!! 

After I had gotten the car running, I was too excited to drive it that I neglected to do any type of cleaning up under the hood, (electrical, fuel lines, vacuum lines, etc...), and it has been bothering me, not to mention a safety hazard. 

I ripped out all of the wiring harness from the engine and have continued to strip out even more unnecessary wiring that is not needed. 

My plan is to get the Mk3 fusebox and ECU inside the car rather that have it precariously perched under the hood exposed to moisture and heat. 

So far, I have gotten invaluable help from members and online resources, including A1steaksauces aba swap guide. However, I have not found a good solid guide,post, or writeup with pictures to help the people wanting to do a bare bones VR6 swap. So that is what I plan to do. 

I hope to have detailed instructions with hi-res pictures to show what electrical components need to stay, and what ones can go bye bye. That I can see, the electrical was the biggest hurdle to jump over in this whole project. 

My hope is to make this a sticky, or go-to for everyones future projects. 

Please let me know if there is anything you want me to cover.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Updates!!!!

Here are some pictures with a brief description on each. I will go into more detail when I have more results


Bundled for the winter. 



Quite the mess. Soon to be gone. 


More mess.......:facepalm:


Wires that were pinched between the hood and backplate.....


Fuel lines were zip-tied to the throttle body coolant lines. Super safe right above the exhaust. :roll eyes:


More [email protected]#$%^&* mess.....


Ripping everything out....again. 


Ready to be stripped down to the bare essentials. 


Test fitting the harness. 


I also decided to rip out the radiator to make some more room to work around in. 


It's like performing open heart surgery. 


Excess wiring not needed that was still creeping around in the harness.


Getting closer.....


The new harness waiting to be friction taped. 


New steel fuel lines run behind the tray for safety and cleanliness. 


The final result!!! Amazing what 3 hours of taking your time can do. 


Harness installed!!!


ECU now neatly placed. 


The only large bundle of wires in the engine compartment is this guy going directly to the engine. 


Now for the inside wiring cleanup. 




Stay tuned


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

First off, please let me know if i have made any obvious mistakes. 

This is where i have gotten on mapping out the fuse box and labeling the complete wiring harness. 







I have blanked out everything on the fuse box that isn't needed to help simplify things. With this and the image below, you should be able to make a working harness in about 2 hours or so. There are only 2 wires needed from the Mk1 to get everything powered up. Ill post what ones when I get a chance to get back to the car. 

Head over to the A2 Resource for the complete pinout of this fusebox. http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html












Seeing this helps out as to what connectors are needed. 

This loom will run the car perfectly. Also I should note that with this setup you have the option to fully use the Mk3 gauges or not. 











Ill be posting more soon. Classes start in a week so I'm doing this as best i can. 

Let me know if this makes any sense.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Looking good. I love converting mk1 to ce2


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work on the wiring harness


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Got a new tripod for my camera for Christmas. So I got bored last night.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

With Spring break coming right up, I decided to bite the bullet and do the right thing. 

The fuel pumps are SCREAMING right now, so those are just about gone. The front end had shakes above 55-60mph( I have had 2 alignments and wheel balances. And It did the same thing before the VR6 swap). 

So hopefully this will make things right. 

More to come. 





171407365F Ball Joint; Front; With Mounting Bolt Kit $10.48 (2) $20.96

171498153 Control Arm Bushing Kit $27.16 (2) $54.32

0261210107 Crankshaft Position Sensor; RPM Sensor $55.00 (1) $55.00

191906092G Fuel Pre-Pump; In-Tank Feed Pump with Screen $45.18 (1) $45.18

69430 Fuel Pump, Electric; Main; Externally Mounted $123.74 (1) $123.74

321941531K Headlight Switch $5.20 (1) $5.20

171411314A Stabilizer/Sway Bar Bushing; Front Outer; $2.15 (2) $4.30

171419812MY Tie Rod End; Outer; $14.91 (2) $29.82



Order Total: $338.52


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

More...MORE!!!!!

Thanks to user mschulte, I was able to obtain a brand new Mk1 02A mechanical shift linkage kit made by Claus von Essen. 

So bye bye sloppy cable shifter and homemade center console. Everything will be going back to stock look inside.  

Will post more when I get the kit installed. ic:


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

That's a good seller. I almost bought that and he ending up helping me with going a different route. 
Glad your keeping this updated, my build is way to slow. Need more motivation and warmer weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

So, for some reason, the Cabby is fighting back. Well not really, but every process has had a snag. 

Lets begin. 

1:Bushings. For anyone doing a project like this, Take this coming advice. 

I started by diving in and replacing all of the bushing up front of the car. I was almost done when I hit a wall. 








[/URL]

As you can see, the oil pan of the VR6 is DIRECTLY IN THE WAY OF REMOVING THIS MAIN BOLT!!!

It is about 4-5 inches below the center of the bolt. I tried removing 2 of the engine mounts and simply tilting the engine out of the way, but it still wasn't even close to clearing. Just so I could move along on the project, I cut the original bolt in half just so I could remove the control arm and press in the new bushings. I am going to remove the oil pan next and that should be enough to get the new bolt in, otherwise...........:bang head:

NOTE TO SELF......REPLACE BUSHING BEFORE PUTING IN NEW ENGINE NEXT TIME. 

2: On to fuel pumps. :facepalm:

I started with the in-tank pump first. That one was quick and easy. 

While I had the pump out, I decided to check to make sure that there was 12 volts going to the pump, and that the new pump even worked out of the box. So I hooked everything up (mind you, I know that these pump should NEVER be run dry, or with anything but gasoline, I literally made the pump "jump" for about 1 second) and turned the key to crank position.........nothing. 

So I unplugged the pump, hooked up the multimeter, turned to crank position........nothing

Then I remembered seeing a transfer pump test in the trusty Bentley manual, so out came the fuel pump relay and jumper wire, and low and behold it passed all the tests!!!!!!! Leaving me with a dead relay in my hands

For all I know, this thing has been dead since before I bought the car, which explains why the main pump under the car is so loud, and why I had that episode last summer.....http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...raffic-weird-symptoms&p=85819664#post85819664

So, with that sorted out, I moved on to the main pump under the car, and may I [email protected]#$%^&*(*&^%$#@#$%^&*()!!!!!!!!!!!!

It would appear whoever engineered this setup at VW simply put all of the components in their mouth, and vomited it all into one tiny compact corner. But hey, it works. 

After getting everything out I tightened the new pump onto the accumulator , cleaned up the work area so as to move around easier, and found that I had accidentally BROKEN OFF THE NON-REPLACEABLE POSITIVE STUD ON THE PUMP:banghead: (SEE BELOW)



What you see here is after I filed what was left of the nub of the broken stud. Fortunately, the lug is solid going down into the pump, so I can drill, tap, and put a new stud in, which will put it back to original. Oh if you could have heard me when I saw what had happened ( if you were outside at the time, you probably did ) :laugh:

More soon........Hopefully a heard of Velociraptors doesn't jump out of the oil pan and eat me alive, but I'm expecting it.


----------



## Guntercreations (Nov 15, 2014)

*Got me all pumped up!*

I have had my MkII VR6 swap on hold for a couple months and now it's time to get it done. This thread is AWESOME!! Got me all worked up and a fire lit under my ass! Hows the wiring holding up??


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Previously, on The Story of my Life...........


I fixed and installed the fuel pump stud by drilling and tapping a 8-32 hole and threading a stud in. 

I was able to remove the oil pan and install the main bolt into the control arm.

all is well:laugh:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice work with this cabby.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

So, everything back together, and the car runs great!!!!!

The front end shake is gone thanks to the new control arm bushings and ball joints. 

But now.............There is engine vibration. 

Now that the front end vibration is gone, I can feel engine vibration from about 2000rpm and up. 

I did a bit of research, and found that a lot of people have had vibration problems with old flywheels, clutches, and mostly, pressure plates and throw out bearings. 

Can anyone back me up on this? I plan on replacing everything mentioned above when I do the timing chains seeing that the car has just under 190,000 miles and have NO idea if any of that has ever been changed, but I want to see if I'm on the right track. 

Until then, I need summer to F$%#ING show up here. It's 10 degrees with a wind chill of -22 below. I hate Maine sometimes.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

More updates!

I'm pleased to report that the cabby has been on the road for the past two months and running great with no issues to speak of. eace:

I recently had installed two fans on the radiator but never got a chance to hooking them up to a thermostat or relay which means that 10 minutes of slow downtown traffic driving at speeds less than 10 mph would cause the car to start overheating

This was fixed with a very simple thermostat controlled relay that I was able hookup to the fans http://www.jegs.com/i/Proform/778/69599/10002/-1?parentProductId=2984297

And now the car has a fully functioning cooling system

more to come:heart:


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

*Been away for a while...*

Anything with the Cabby???


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Did you figure out your running issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

New video!!!!


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

banginggears01 said:


> Did you figure out your running issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## ojams (Feb 19, 2015)

*question*

dumb question but did u use the mk3 tranny or mk1, if its the mk3 how hard was it to bolt in?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You have to use 02a. Few companies make kits


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

So did you run the dual fuse block setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

ojams said:


> dumb question but did u use the mk3 tranny or mk1, if its the mk3 how hard was it to bolt in?


I used the Mk3 tranny. The Eurowise kit comes with all of the brackets to mount the engine and transmission from a Mk3 directly to a Mk1 with no cutting or welding.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

InlinePerformance said:


> So did you run the dual fuse block setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, sure did.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Dual fuse boxes-what a mistake/disaster. Good luck. If yah want a simple self power relayed engine harness let me know. No meed for two fuse boxes. But if your running two fuse boxes at the moment maybi suggest just finishing the job and just make the car ce2-one fuse box and thats it-your half way their already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

InlinePerformance said:


> Dual fuse boxes-what a mistake/disaster. Good luck.


Why all the attitude? I would also like to point out that this setup has been nothing but reliable for me. The only mistake/disaster is the poor attitude you seem to have against this setup. You don't need luck, you need research, motivation and help from fellow members:thumbup:



InlinePerformance said:


> If yah want a simple self power relayed engine harness let me know. No meed for two fuse boxes.


Why not? Countless people have done this with great success. Not to mention it costs nothing extra to dual box your setup except a little bit of time and research. And for someone on a budget (like I was), building your own harness helps keep the clams in the bank. And that keep the wife happy 



InlinePerformance said:


> But if your running two fuse boxes at the moment maybi suggest just finishing the job and just make the car ce2-one fuse box and thats it-your half way their already.


Actually, I'm all the way there. With almost 10,000 reliable miles put on the swap already. The only thing I've left to do is little fixer upper stuff like a new top and interior. why fix whats not broken?

So far, this thread has been there to help people achieve their builds and inspire others to jump in and try something they've been hesitating because they need a small fire lit under them to get the motivation gears going

Negative comments like "What a mistake/disaster" and "Good luck (sarcastically)", only deter people from trying

I appreciate your offers of sarcasm, pre-made harnesses and suggestions on "finishing the job", but no thanks. I love my car the way it is. :beer:


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry to ruffle feathers-didnt intend to. If it works cool for you. Compliments on the success. Most dont have such good luck and usually create a disaster of wires running all over. Nice car, glad you enjoy it-that who needs to love it, not the internet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

InlinePerformance said:


> Sorry to ruffle feathers-didnt intend to. If it works cool for you. Compliments on the success. Most dont have such good luck and usually create a disaster of wires running all over. Nice car, glad you enjoy it-that who needs to love it, not the internet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I appreciate it:wave:


----------



## racingti (Jul 10, 2003)

*Shift Linkage?*

Congrats on staying with it on the swap, looking good. Did you ever get the shift linkage installed in your car? 

If so, how does it work compared to the shift box? 

Does it hit your down pipe?

Thanks


----------



## Exicrator (Apr 29, 2017)

*My 84 project begins!!*

Hi there, your post have been an eye opener and life saver (the original 1.8 in my 84 cabby is very tired). After reading your posts and going over all the information you've provided, I've decided to undertake this task with one added mountain to climb, my original 84 is an automatic and the donor 93 golf vr6 is a manual. Should be interesting. I will be posting pics and asking questions as I go (I'm sure I will have a ton of them). Thanx again for all the information you've provided!!


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Exicrator said:


> Hi there, your post have been an eye opener and life saver (the original 1.8 in my 84 cabby is very tired). After reading your posts and going over all the information you've provided, I've decided to undertake this task with one added mountain to climb, my original 84 is an automatic and the donor 93 golf vr6 is a manual. Should be interesting. I will be posting pics and asking questions as I go (I'm sure I will have a ton of them). Thanx again for all the information you've provided!!


I cant tell you how happy it makes me when I hear that this thread is still inspiring people! 

Ask any and all questions, I and hopefully all the members will help you along the way!!! 

One thing I will mention that you probably already know is that your VR6 is OBD1 vs my OBD2. It shouldn't make too much of a difference, but you will have different sensors and ignition (distributer vs coil pack) but ultimately should have a very similar fusebox. 

I made this quick thread if you haven't seen it already http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...ly)-ULTIMATE-GUIDE-to-the-Mk1-VR6-SWAP-THREAD!!!

It has some other good info on it that can help you. 

Good luck and keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## KassianT (Feb 6, 2017)

*Exhaust question*

Question about exhausts, and maybe it's a dumb one. I know I am able to use the stock downpipe that the vr6 uses with a bit of modification but I am wondering about the exhaust. Can I use the stock mk1 exhaust or do I need to upgrade to a larger 2.25" or 2.5" exhaust that the vr6 initially used? I think I saw you say that you just got the stock one custom fitted to a regular mk1 exhaust? I've been looking all over and can't seem to find any info on it. Help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## racingti (Jul 10, 2003)

KassianT, welcome to the Vortex. 

You need to upgrade the exhaust to at least a 2.25. A stock MK1 exhaust will suffocate the VR6. 

Heads up, in the future you may want to start a separate thread for a question like this verses hijacking a thread with a question. 

Check out Techtonics and Eurowise, they both make off the shelf VR6 exhaust systems. Otherwise you will need to do custom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KassianT (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks racingti! Yeah that's what I figured I'd have to do. I'll take a look at those places, I appreciate the info! And I will keep that in mind next time, new to this


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

It is with a sad heart that the time came last week to say goodbye to the beloved Cabrio 

After 6 years and countless adventures in learning, I had to come to the realization that I had neither the time nor space to keep up with the car.

Im so glad that I had the opportunity to share this with you guys and I am so grateful for all the feedback and comments that were left. 

I will continue to answer messages that people have about their own projects if they so choose to ask. 

To all of those who were inspired by the project, you're welcome. 

For all of those who helped me along the way, Thank You.


----------



## LtDangleLVPD (Oct 14, 2020)

jetta trek said:


> UPDATE:vampire:
> 
> After having the exhaust custom fitted to the stock downpipe, (yes, you do not have to spend mucho bucks for a custom header), and a few adjustments here and there, the car is 100% drivable.
> 
> ...


I’m having trouble understanding the modification done to the stock downpipe to make it work around the steering rack. Is welding required?


----------

